# how much per acre



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

How many acres per hour can you sweep I called around today and they all said around 50-80 per acre maybe more if it was a drive. So if you can do even an acre an hour that would be still 50-80 per hours so thats not bad. 
Let me know what yall think


----------



## RidgeCon (Jan 3, 2001)

What are they sweeping with? If they want my Johnson 4000 they are getting charged $95.00 per hour not including off site disposal.


----------

